# First ever batch O pickles



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

Been reading up for awhile and finally got the time yesterday to do some pickles for the first time. 

I followed the recipe for Al’s garlic dills and made a couple tweaks here and there.

Soaked in ice water for 4 hours.







Sliced them into Spears then threw back into the ice water while I got everything else ready.






Packed the jars full then added the spears.






The two off to the right side I added several fresh jalapeños and habaneros with the seeds.






Heated the brine and then poured over the spears to the brim.






Got 7 jars out of 15 cukes. 






Money. Now the hard part gotta wait at least six weeks like Al recommends. 

Bonus pic. Ended the evening with grilled bacon cheeseburgers using homemade bacon and grilled Hawaiian bread. Note the fine china too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks like a great batch of pickles. I'll be checking in at the six week mark to see how they turned out. Especially the Jalapeno's. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 28, 2019)

Spicy garlic dills FTW!
Great pictorial post with excellent pictures.
I *Like* it a lot!

I just did pickled eggs and onions, now I got to be patient to.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 28, 2019)

SVF, Good looking goodies right there!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2019)

Vol , those are gonna be good . I'm down to 4 jars of Spears and 3 jars of slices . Grew all my cukes last year  too.  I add the jalapeños,  they get pretty warm the longer they sit 
 Be watchin .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2019)

Yup now the wait begins but should be worth the wait.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a great batch of pickles. I'll be checking in at the six week mark to see how they turned out. Especially the Jalapeno's.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris. Really looking forward to the jalapeño ones too


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Spicy garlic dills FTW!
> Great pictorial post with excellent pictures.
> I *Like* it a lot!
> 
> I just did pickled eggs and onions, now I got to be patient to.



Thanks! Would I follow a similar recipe to do eggs? Would like to try some


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> SVF, Good looking goodies right there!



Thanks! Hopefully they turn out good. Fairly easy to do too can’t believe i waited this long to try it


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Vol , those are gonna be good . I'm down to 4 jars of Spears and 3 jars of slices . Grew all my cukes last year  too.  I add the jalapeños,  they get pretty warm the longer they sit
> Be watchin .



I wanted to do some slices and chips too but figured being my first time I would see how they turn out first. Love hot stuff so I’m looking forward to the spicy ones


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yup now the wait begins but should be worth the wait.
> 
> Warren



I learned how to become patient right after I started smoking cheese and had to wait on it so hoping this won’t be too hard haha


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Thanks! Would I follow a similar recipe to do eggs? Would like to try some


Yes'sir, you can use the same recipe.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2019)

I use Al recipe to do just jalapeño slices . Really good .


----------



## hondabbq (Jan 28, 2019)

Can you link up the original recipe?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

Hopefully the link works

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...dy-to-eat-in-3-days-with-vac-canister.242196/


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

hondabbq said:


> Can you link up the original recipe?



Sorry meant to reply to your message with the link but I posted it above. The stuff smelled wonderful so don’t think you can go wrong. I’ll let you know it about 6 weeks


----------



## hondabbq (Jan 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hopefully the link works
> 
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...dy-to-eat-in-3-days-with-vac-canister.242196/




It does  Thank you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I use Al recipe to do just jalapeño slices . Really good .



Do you use the garlic and all with the jalapeños? Thinking about doing some of them and some asparagus as well but wasn’t sure


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 28, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Do you use the garlic and all with the jalapeños? Thinking about doing some of them and some asparagus as well but wasn’t sure


Yes . I do the same recipe because I'll do them at the same time as the pickles . Fresh green beans are good too .


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 28, 2019)

Don't overlook fresh okra either... Good and crunchy!


----------

